# Crappy Demon i made



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

a render of my first character ive made with 3d software, plan on getting it animated before friday. what you think?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

what the hell is that thing??? not tryin to sound mean but that is a joke isnt it? :laugh:


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

kinda looks like a blood letter with a assault cannon and a power fist. I have seen much worse for first time users


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks like it's made out of pizza... khorne accidently mistakes sauce for blood and look what happens... a pizza bloodletter... :laugh:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a blood letter mixed with a plaguebearer...but I highly doubt that I could do better, so I'm not dissing lol. It has potential methinks...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

uhhh! its ugly.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Whoo this thread has so much love.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

well, i hope you don't mind me saying it's hideous, cuz hey, what are daemons for??? but its ok, not crappy, not great, grappy! looks like a beastman-nurgling-horse-terminator(the weapons, i assume)


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

It's absolutley pug-fugly to the point of indescribability (is that even a word?).


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Come on guys its alot better than what most of us can do for first attempts.
Oh yeah what is that hammer thing on his left arm?


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> plan on getting it animated before friday


any news on the animation Commissar_riptor??

we all have to start somewhere ,good effort ,keep practising and you'll get better


----------

